# T≡SLA Videos... around the world!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Love this...! T≡SLA's global reach is getting more and more impressive...
Also, though they don't officially advertise in a traditional fashion. this is obviously an effective alternative to promote & attract, the modern way ! 

(Courtesy of Evannex)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815560263772540928


----------



## Red Sage (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks. I had seen a couple of these, but didn't realize there were so many. I'll check them out later.


----------

